# Intake valve walnut shell blasting ( a few questions)



## Vinnyty (Mar 19, 2008)

So I pulled my intake manifold this weekend to install the fuel rail relief valve with a 142 bar valve. I noticed my intake valves were pretty bad. (pics to come soon)

My questions are:
Obviously tape up the ends of the injectors to keep dust and shells out of them and cover everything with a blanket. 
If some of the valves are open is it ok for the shells to get in there and is there a way to close them?
Should I use Coarse of fine walnut shells?


----------



## Bill6211789 (Dec 11, 2009)

http://www.golfmkv.com/forums/showthread.php?t=103885

heres a DIY with some info about what to do.


----------



## tomsvrtx (Nov 10, 2009)

Spray wd40 into port and make sure it puddles up to make sure the valve is closed, turn crankshaft by hand to close the valve. 

I cleaned the 3 that were closed and then turned the crank to closed the 4th and then cleaned that one. 

everything that went in the port and the carbon chunks all came out with compressed air.

i used a tooth brush, metal pic and contact cleaner.

i changed and flushed the oil last thing.

"Obviously tape up the ends of the injectors"

The injectors should not be exposed as they are in the combustion chamber???

Seems to me if you had add'd an injector to the manifold and injected even just a tiny bit of the low pressure fuel during homogenous burn, wfo- you would increase power by burning oxygen the di injector cannot reach while washing the intake port walls down with gasoline...


----------



## Vinnyty (Mar 19, 2008)

how do you turn the crank? :screwy:


----------



## Bill6211789 (Dec 11, 2009)

in the diy 19mm crank bolt


----------



## Vinnyty (Mar 19, 2008)

bill want to come to nh for the weekend and I can blast you with my nuts after i do mine? :laugh:


----------



## obdboost (Feb 27, 2010)

did u figure out how to do it. its tit


----------



## Vinnyty (Mar 19, 2008)

Yeah I figured out the whole crank thing  good thing I found this out before I blasted my nuts all in the valves! Ill tape of the open one and then rotate the crank to do that one 

I ordered a drill operated bbq wire brush to assist with the cleaning.


----------



## Vinnyty (Mar 19, 2008)

Lets hope harbor freight is quick


----------



## Porpoise Hork (Jul 7, 2006)

tomsvrtx said:


> Seems to me if you had add'd an injector to the manifold and injected even just a tiny bit of the low pressure fuel during homogenous burn, wfo- you would increase power by burning oxygen the di injector cannot reach while washing the intake port walls down with gasoline...


That's what Toyota did to solve the valve deposits issue they discovered was happening on their FSI engine. If only VW would have done the same thing... :banghead:


----------



## SCIROCCO SPEED (Dec 6, 2002)

For those who have done the cleaning, have you noticed any performance improvements? Does your car seem to have regained some pep? pull harder? I have 75k on my Gti and am contemplating doing this soon. I am not having any issues like cold start misfires or anything like that. Was just gonna do it to regain some of the cfm's of air that get moved thru the valves. I know it would restore performance, but is it worth the 6-10 hours to do the work if i'm not having any issues?


----------



## Vinnyty (Mar 19, 2008)

Ill be posting a thread on before and after pics and gains. I think with the walnut blasting stuff from harbor freight it wont be anywhere near 6-10 hours. I have amsoil powerfoam sitting in 3 of the cylinders right now eating the carbon off the valves (def is working)


----------



## mjt1265 (Oct 5, 2011)

please keep us posted. I have been really toying w/ the idea of doing this.


----------



## Vinnyty (Mar 19, 2008)

72" x 80" Mover's Blanket [SHIPPED] 66537 $7.99 
Ordered: 1
$7.99 

25 lbs. Fine Grade Walnut Shell Blast Media [SHIPPED] 92155 $22.99 
Ordered: 1
$22.99 

Portable Abrasive Blaster Kit [SHIPPED] 37025 1 (x) $27.99 
Discount: -$7.00 
$20.99 


Ordered: 1
$20.99 

Safety Goggles, 3 Pack [SHIPPED] 66538 $2.99 
Ordered: 1
$2.99 

10 Piece Tube Brush Kit [SHIPPED] 95947 $6.99 
Ordered: 1
$6.99 

This is my order from harbor freight. Should do the trick along with amsoil power foam. keep in mind replacing the intake mani gasket is HIGHLY! recommended thats another $20

All in all I think this will cost me $120 to fully do and do right.


----------



## mjt1265 (Oct 5, 2011)

Nice cant wait to see the before and after pics!!!


----------



## erball (Apr 27, 2011)

Vinnyty said:


> 72" x 80" Mover's Blanket [SHIPPED] 66537 $7.99
> Ordered: 1
> $7.99
> 
> ...



I demand your own DIY. Having done it with pics and cleaner.........I would love to see the comparison between this and that.


----------



## obdboost (Feb 27, 2010)

i ddint see injector seal kits? useless i miss it, always a good ides to replace. also remove when doing the job, so you get clean the nozzle


----------



## Bill6211789 (Dec 11, 2009)

obdboost said:


> i ddint see injector seal kits? useless i miss it, always a good ides to replace. also remove when doing the job, so you get clean the nozzle


^ was just going to say tht after reading the list.


----------



## obdboost (Feb 27, 2010)

yea, they carbon up just like the valves. not as bad but fsi only have one spray nozzle and that carbon doesnt help. not something to over look


----------

